# Week 23|24 B&W Challenge: water



## zulu42 (Jun 27, 2021)

This challenge will run until July 10, 2021.

The B&W Challenge is a fun thing, no competition and no prizes, this challenge will run for a period of two weeks. Please, only new photos taken during the duration of this challenge.

The challenge for the next two weeks is to photograph water. Visualize the result and use b&w to emphasize the curves and tonal range water provides. Reflections, ripples, oceans, bubbles, droplets, sprinklers,  waterfalls, rivers, toilets. Maybe not toilets unless it's really creative and sfw.


----------



## zulu42 (Jun 27, 2021)

Oh gosh, how convenient. I'm traveling to the Oregon coast next week!


----------



## johndoe (Jun 27, 2021)

zulu42 said:


> This challenge will run until July 10, 2021.
> 
> The B&W Challenge is a fun thing, no competition and no prizes, this challenge will run for a period of two weeks. Please, only new photos taken during the duration of this challenge.
> 
> The challenge for the next two weeks is to photograph water. Visualize the result and use b&w to emphasize the curves and tonal range water provides. Reflections, ripples, oceans, bubbles, droplets, sprinklers,  waterfalls, rivers, toilets. Maybe not toilets unless it's really creative and sfw.



Do we post the pictures right here and how many do we need to post?


----------



## zulu42 (Jun 27, 2021)

Hi thanks for asking!

The purpose of these challenges is to go shoot and make new photos based on the theme. Post theme here in the thread for sharing and discussion!


----------



## johndoe (Jun 27, 2021)

zulu42 said:


> Hi thanks for asking!
> 
> The purpose of these challenges is to go shoot and make new photos based on the theme. Post theme here in the thread for sharing and discussion!


Will do!!! I love these challenges. I just submitted a photo for the Spring 2021 challenge. I know I probably will not win, I just enjoy the challenges and sharing them with people. I will definitely submit a photo or two. Man I love this forum it is so much fun, I wish I had found you guys earlier.


----------



## smithdan (Jun 27, 2021)

After a drier than usual winter here we are having a dry and lately hot early summer.  Lots of this going on in the garden.






Enjoy your time on the coast.


----------



## photoflyer (Jun 27, 2021)

Fountain in the city.


----------



## johndoe (Jun 28, 2021)

photoflyer said:


> Fountain in the city.
> 
> View attachment 245647


Noob question here. So, to get this effect you bump your shutter speed up correct? Why I ask is because I have been trying to get this same effect with a waterfall here where I live and the waterfall is a decent size (maybe 60-70 ft) but I can not get it to do this. I was thinking maybe because the waterfall is so big that I can not, but I have seen some photos do it with waterfalls. I don't know just trying to get some tips. I kinda figured out the "misty" or "smokey" effect but not this one. Any help would be appreciated or maybe point me in the right direction (article or video). Thanks!


----------



## photoflyer (Jun 28, 2021)

johndoe said:


> Do we post the pictures right here and how many do we need to post?


You'll enjoy this.  It really forces you to improve.  Just remember, these are new photos taken after the challenge is issued.  It is a chance to experiment and share your good and maybe not so good results.  @SquarePeg also runs a weekly challenge that is not limited to B&W.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 28, 2021)




----------



## photoflyer (Jun 28, 2021)

jcdeboever said:


> View attachment 245656


This reminds me that all the docks in Michigan are removable whereas here in Virginia they are not.  I spent my summers as a kid at a cottage on a lake near Kalamazoo.  Now we have a "cottage" here on a lake in Virginia.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## smithdan (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## Photo Lady (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## Photo Lady (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## smithdan (Jul 5, 2021)

1220 am.  First rain in weeks.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## smithdan (Jul 5, 2021)

This morning, after a very welcome overnight rain..


----------



## Photo Lady (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## wobe (Jul 6, 2021)

Just a local water feature.
Olympus M-1 Zuiko 55mm  f/1.2 Kodak Ultramax 400


----------



## zulu42 (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## zulu42 (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## zulu42 (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## Photo Lady (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## SquarePeg (Jul 9, 2021)

shark by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## zulu42 (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## Photo Lady (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## mjcmt (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## smithdan (Jul 12, 2021)

Finally finished the roll in the Exakta.  Here's a few views of the Crowsnest.









...and what Gerry and I think is an almost unfishable hold.


----------



## Photo Lady (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## smithdan (Jul 14, 2021)

I know some ranchers that have had to sell stock at a loss this summer.  Lack of rain has made decent grazing and adequate water scarce.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 15, 2021)

smithdan said:


> I know some ranchers that have had to sell stock at a loss this summer. Lack of rain has made decent grazing and adequate water scarce.


My wife was just telling me because of some little wobble in it's orbit, the moon will be causing some major flooding over the next several years. Hopefully the western and mid-west states will benefit from what will probably be the eastern ones' misery.


----------



## photoflyer (Jul 16, 2021)

zulu42 said:


> View attachment 246041



Interesting shot.  Where is it?


----------



## photoflyer (Jul 16, 2021)

Can you hear it?


----------



## zulu42 (Jul 16, 2021)

photoflyer said:


> Interesting shot. Where is it?


It's the mouth of the Rogue River in Oregon.


----------



## zulu42 (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## photoflyer (Jul 19, 2021)

zulu42 said:


> View attachment 246410


I can hear the waves crashing on the rocks.


----------



## zulu42 (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## Photo Lady (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 9, 2021)




----------

